
In Pod-Based Community Living, Rent Is Cheap, but Sex Is Banned - rfreytag
https://motherboard.vice.com/read/in-pod-based-community-living-rent-is-cheap-but-sex-is-banned?trk_source=popular
======
analognoise
No sex is not living.

